# Sitting in the shop (garage) today and wondered about this (off topic)



## thepm4 (May 18, 2020)

I have a long term client where I did extensive decorative treatments over the years. They called for some new work last week and when I got there, they had completely remodel the areas of my work. Admittedly, the areas were looking pretty early 2000-ly and the remodeling is current (whites, greys, Carrera countertops and less ornate moldings) and fabulous.

So I was wondering...fellow decorative artist folks...did you ever have an emotional reaction when you learned your work had been removed, torn out, set in a dumpster? I did..as my clients walked me around their new remod, at times there was a pinch of soft, brief sadness...it was like "ouch"..I remember that finish I did there and there too...I nailed those finishes....
So yeah...I was wondering...✌🏽


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

thepm4 said:


> I have a long term client where I did extensive decorative treatments over the years. They called for some new work last week and when I got there, they had completely remodel the areas of my work. Admittedly, the areas were looking pretty early 2000-ly and the remodeling is current (whites, greys, Carrera countertops and less ornate moldings) and fabulous.
> 
> So I was wondering...fellow decorative artist folks...did you ever have an emotional reaction when you learned your work had been removed, torn out, set in a dumpster? I did..as my clients walked me around their new remod, at times there was a pinch of soft, brief sadness...it was like "ouch"..I remember that finish I did there and there too...I nailed those finishes....
> So yeah...I was wondering...✌🏽


I don't do much decorative work, and don't recall ever having this feeling because I virtually always just do your standard painting.

But yes - I totally get what you're saying. Your work becomes an extension of yourself - your "babies." So junking it is like junking the part of your soul you put into it.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

I wouldn't consider myself an artist by any stretch, but I have returned to customer's homes over the years and found my diamonds or stripes painted over. It's an investment for us to do, so I think it's only natural to have an emotional reaction. Faux/designer finishes are typically changed much more often than normal painting finishes, since most seem to fall out of trend before our work reaches its serviceable lifetime. I think it's great that you care. 

In most of those situations, I'll find a way to get even with em. Stuffing cat turds in the wall before patching is my go-to, but if there's no holes in any of the walls, just stuff some poo between their mattress & box-spring.


----------



## thepm4 (May 18, 2020)

Joe67 said:


> I don't do much decorative work, and don't recall ever having this feeling because I virtually always just do your standard painting.
> 
> But yes - I totally get what you're saying. Your work becomes an extension of yourself - your "babies." So junking it is like junking the part of your soul you put into it.


Great way to say it!


----------



## thepm4 (May 18, 2020)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> I wouldn't consider myself an artist by any stretch, but I have returned to customer's homes over the years and found my diamonds or stripes painted over. It's an investment for us to do, so I think it's only natural to have an emotional reaction. Faux/designer finishes are typically changed much more often than normal painting finishes, since most seem to fall out of trend before our work reaches its serviceable lifetime. I think it's great that you care.
> 
> In most of those situations, I'll find a way to get even with em. Stuffing cat turds in the wall before patching is my go-to, but if there's no holes in any of the walls, just stuff some poo between their mattress & box-spring.


Lmao


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Its great when they'll pay you to do a job more than once! 
Did they bring you back for the second go-around?


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> I wouldn't consider myself an artist by any stretch, but I have returned to customer's homes over the years and found my diamonds or stripes painted over. It's an investment for us to do, so I think it's only natural to have an emotional reaction. Faux/designer finishes are typically changed much more often than normal painting finishes, since most seem to fall out of trend before our work reaches its serviceable lifetime. I think it's great that you care.
> 
> In most of those situations, I'll find a way to get even with em. Stuffing cat turds in the wall before patching is my go-to, but if there's no holes in any of the walls, just stuff some poo between their mattress & box-spring.


----------



## thepm4 (May 18, 2020)

Holland said:


> Its great when they'll pay you to do a job more than once!
> Did they bring you back for the second go-around?


It's a mixed bag of new stuff.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

I think it's pretty neat when finally 10 years down the road your client calls you back for more work. That's called repeat business. Trends change, time to re-decorate. 😎


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

There is definitely something to be said about putting in great effort and enduring stress to satisfy a customer, only to have them simply throw it away. How much humility does it take to keep from popping?


----------



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

I absolutely know that hurtful ping when u see your work is gone...its the hardest part of doing an artistic job on permanent surfaces vs canvas + frame

...BUT its also that exact feeling which taught me to detach myself from the work once done. I put my heart & soul into it & when done I step back, fix anything I feel unhappy with, pack up, wish it well, & let it go.

The great thing is they called u back after remodel to add your art to their updated space so they obviously have a love for ur work (was likely a painful decision for them to rip out as well)!


----------

